

Legal Advice: who owns rights of personal Heroku account? - jorawebdev

I need a quick legal advise.
I&#x27;m in a situation where I was fired by a company but within a few days after they&#x27;re threatening me with legal actions if I don&#x27;t provide &quot;company&#x27;s property&quot;. By this they mean that I need to share my personal login info of a Heroku account that I had created while I was still employed there. That Heroku account just points to their Github account so they can run the server and view the app. Should I share my username and password with them if I don&#x27;t want to?
======
duncan_bayne
Why are you coming to HN for legal advice? Get advice from a Proper Lawyer
(TM) before you even reply to their request.

~~~
rudimk
I doubt it'll hurt the OP to ask out here, along with consulting a lawyer.
IMHO, if you could simply remove the hooks between the company's Github repo
and your personal account, you don't need to share your account details.

------
pairing
Heroku has a transfer app feature. Just transfer it to them and keep your
username / password secure.

------
filmmo
My friend, its best to contact a lawyer for such cases. This is not a starting
point for you.

~~~
jorawebdev
Getting a lawyer is an obvious action. Prior to investing into this it would
make sense to ask the community. Also, I see this discussion would help other
developers to understand their legal rights when they're in the similar
situation.

